# Only me.



## postman (12 Jun 2021)

I have hurt my jaw.Yesterday I made one of those Subway type sarnies.It was enormous the whole bread stick,at least ten inches long.So first bite at the end,I heard a click and I am sure a twang,well I cannot open my mouth fully face is right under my right ear.Slight pain when I chew.What a carry on.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2021)

Ouch!


----------



## si_c (12 Jun 2021)

Ouch, GWS.

I'm not sure what would upset me more, the pain or the inability to finish the sandwich properly.


----------



## midlife (12 Jun 2021)

It's actually quite common, mostly done by yawning and not eating though. I guess you can get your teeth to meet properly. Hot and cold packs helps as does taking an anti inflammatory for a few days. Needs rest like a sprained ankle so no hard foods. Should be OK in a week or so.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2021)

midlife said:


> It's actually quite common, mostly done by yawning and not eating though.


Know what you mean. I've have it a few times reading posts on here.


----------



## annedonnelly (12 Jun 2021)

Sympathies @postman but round here we have an expression about "your eyes being bigger than your belly". I guess in your case it was "your eyes being bigger than your mouth".
GWS


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jun 2021)

So you tried to make and then failed to eat a baguette? I've got fairly limited sympathy for that kind of behaviour.


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Jun 2021)

AndyRM said:


> So you tried to make and then failed to eat a baguette? I've got fairly limited sympathy for that kind of behaviour.


To be fair 'baguette jaw' is a thing that we all experience when visiting France, be it twangs of 'something' like postie or 'just' abraded gums. Obviously the clue is in the French name for bread.


----------



## postman (21 Jun 2021)

It's still a problem,but it's easing.I chew very slowly and small portions.


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Jun 2021)

I was injured by a Spanish baguette type loaf .It scratched the back of my mouth, caused an ulcer and I couldnt eat enough to tour at full pace. Crusty rolls, damn then; Damn them all to hell.


----------

